# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Поиск музыки

## Akasey

*Задавайте вопросы, просите. Будем искать и делиться*

----------


## Пацаваца

У кого есть все альбомы Coldplay?

----------


## Stych

Посмотри здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] , выбери альбомы какие хочешь, скинь в ЛС, я скачаю и потом залью куда-нить.

----------


## Akasey

у меня есть альбом BeZbileta - Настоящая люболь, если кому надо залью

----------


## Jemal

Новый альбом "Ляписа Трубецкого" можно скачать бесплатно

24 августа, за неделю до релиза на компакт-дисках, группа "Ляпис Трубецкой" выложила свой новый альбом "Культпросвет" в интернет для бесплатного скачивания.

Мировая премьера "Культпросвета" состоялась на сайте Kroogi.com, а также в крупнейшей в мире социальной сети Facebook (250 млн пользователей) - благодаря новому Facebook-приложению Kroogi Downloads. "Выпустив альбом на "Кругах", группа "Ляпис Трубецкой" стала первопроходцем новой модели музыкальной дистрибуции и атомным ледоколом глобального рынка Facebook, - заявил создатель компании Kroogi Мирослав Сарбаев. - Kroogi Downloads - это очередной шаг в развитии нашего проекта, пропагандирующего новый подход к распространению музыки в интернете: "Скачай и заплати, сколько считаешь справедливым".

Новый альбом "Ляписов" можно скачать на "Кругах" и в Facebook абсолютно бесплатно - причем, в двух вариантах: с битрейтом 192 или 320 кбит/с. А если альбом понравится слушателю и он захочет поддержать музыкантов материально, "Круги" предоставляют возможность сделать финансовое пожертвование через WebMoney, PayPal или посредством СМС.

"По сути, это воплощение в жизнь подзабытого лозунга "От каждого по способностям – каждому по потребностям", - говорит лидер "Ляпис Трубецкого" Сергей Михалок. - И нам это очень нравится. Если у какого-то меломана проблема с деньгами, то он может скачать "Культпросвет" бесплатно или заплатить 10 рублей - за это мы тоже будем благодарны. А какой-нибудь олигарх может кинуть на наш счет тысячу долларов - если перед этим крепко выпьет. Конечно, будет соблазн просадить эти деньги в спа-салонах, но, скорее всего, мы потратим их на запись новой пластинки".

Как и в других странах, CD-версия "Культпросвета" выйдет в Беларуси 1 сентября. Это будет digipack-издание с плакатом, которое будет стоить около 20 тыс. руб. Первыми новый релиз начнут продавать магазины "Мистерия звука".
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Альбом "Культпросвет" уже сейчас можно скачать на странице [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - источник


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

у кого есть Розенбаум??? Скиньте пож-ста, или дайте ссылку

----------


## Banderlogen

> у кого есть Розенбаум??? Скиньте пож-ста, или дайте ссылку


Спер с альт-лэнда. Мне стыдно.

Александр Розенбаум - Памяти Аркадия Северного (1982)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Александр Розенбаум - Концерт в Нью-Йорке (1990)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Александр Розенбаум – Домашний Концерт (1982)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Нужна песня "Ума Турман", названия не знаю. Каждый куплет начинается со слов примерно - "Я сидел и смотрел телевизор". Там ещё в конце что-то было - "Передай мою гитару Высоцкому"

----------


## Stych

Ссылка для скачивания файла: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Классная песня. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Akasey

хочу песню Песняры - Полонез

----------


## Stych

Файл:	pesnyari_-_polonez_oginskogo (pesnyari_-_polonez_oginskogo.mp3)
Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Стич огромное спасибо, жалко кнопка *СПАСИБО* работает только один раз

----------


## Vanya

итак, товарисчи, заказываем любую музыку с zaycev.net. буду лить прямо сюда, т.е. ссылки давать (с шары или фриспейса)

----------


## Jemal

Хочу "Смысловые голлюцинации - вечно молодой". На Фриспейс, пожалуйста.

----------


## Sanych

Лови "Смысловые галлюцинации - Вечно молодой"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

Саныч опередил =) но ток потому что я сёня задержался немного 

заказуем не стесняемся =)

----------


## sany96

Раймонд Паулс,мот есть у кого? ПЛС

----------


## Stych

*sany96*, Тебе конкретно песня нужна какая-то? или все его песни? Если все то это еще надо заслужить, то есть сделать на этом форуме что нибудь хорошее, а то ты появился сегодня и уже хочешь чего-то и много. Надо быть скромнее.)

----------


## Asteriks

А можно мне песенку со словами "Под небом голубым есть город золотой..." Исполнитель: 1) Борис Гребенщиков  2) Елена Камбурова 3) может ещё кто. Хорошо бы разное исполнение заполучить.

----------


## Sanych

Asteriks, лови - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо большое, мне так хотелось эту песню сегодня услышать.

----------


## Vanya

*vova230*, лови
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Спасибочки, вот послушаю снова одну из немногих песен рока, которые мне нравятся.

----------


## Asteriks

Ваня, поищи, пожалуйста, на зайцах пару песен Nina Hagen на немецком языке, мне очень нужно. Если можно - до завтрашнего утра, я перед работой заберу. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Vanya

пашукаю зараз  тым больш, сам дауно жадау спампаваць яе песьнi

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ваня, знаешь такую песню:

Идут года и грусть-печаль в твоих глазах,
А я не знаю, что требе сказать,
Найти слова или без слов ответить на твою любовь,
Чтоб стала ты моей судьбой.

Называться может "Сувенир". Это как бы перевод песни Д. Руссоса на русский язык. Поищи, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Не самое лучшее исполнение, но интересно. Красные маки - был такой ВИА, но что-то больше не помню, что у них было.

----------


## Asteriks

Ищу "Песенку Бабы Яги" в исполнении "Ариэль".
Уже нашла, не надо.

----------

